# Escambia River - Trot Lines - Are they legal?



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

Ive been scouring the FWC's site tring to figure out if running a Trot line is legal on the Escambia river. I see where they say....


With pole and line or rod and reel and by bush hook, setline or trotline baited with cut bait or other substance; but not including live game fish or any part of any game fish; bush hooks, setlines or *trotlines* (limited to 25 hooks total) are permitted for taking nongame fish for personal use, *but only in those areas where trotlines may be lawfully used in accordance with the Wildlife Code of the State of Florida*. Refer to the "Commercial Freshwater Fisheries Rules and Regulations Summary". Bush hooks, setlines and trotlines must be clearly and legibly marked with the harvester's name and address while being used or possessed in or upon the waters of the state.


I can run a line with 25 hooks, or a combination of hooks/limb lines.
If there are 2 people in the boat, then do we both get 25 hooks? Or is it 25 hooks per boat?


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

My understanding is 25 hooks per boat but I’m no expert by any means 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes it's legal. Do it all the time. 25 hooks per boat. Let us know how you do with it.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

The Hired Hand said:


> Yes it's legal. Do it all the time. 25 hooks per boat. Let us know how you do with it.


. What he said!! MAKE SURE YOU TAG EVERY LINE WITH NAME AND INFO... I PAID MY $270.00 MISDEMEANOR FINE THIS YEAR ALREADY


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

$270 for not tagging your lines? I wonder how much for using bream for bait? I know a lot of guys who don't tag and use bream in YR.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bamasippi said:


> . What he said!! MAKE SURE YOU TAG EVERY LINE WITH NAME AND INFO... I PAID MY $270.00 MISDEMEANOR FINE THIS YEAR ALREADY



Was that in Florida or Alabama?

I saw this video of a guy teaching kids how to use wire crab traps in south florida. They had the traps tagged but left off their address. FWC nailed them and the fine was $401.00. Traps had the required 6 inch marker with R, name and phone, and they were right there with the traps. No common sense discression used by those officers!!!! So don't forget your address.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

fishwalton said:


> Was that in Florida or Alabama?
> 
> I saw this video of a guy teaching kids how to use wire crab traps in south florida. They had the traps tagged but left off their address. FWC nailed them and the fine was $401.00. Traps had the required 6 inch marker with R, name and phone, and they were right there with the traps. No common sense discression used by those officers!!!! So don't forget your address.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjW5MJ-z8ew


I tag with name city and state and phone number. Left lines out to soak overnight one time and when I got up the next morning to go check them they where on the hood of my truck and a sign that said stay off my river. No more street address.


----------

